# My generation is better than your generation???



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

What's with all of the stereotyping and negativity between generations on this website?
For the most part, I'm fairly tolerant of nonsense but this is starting to get annoying.
The baby boomer bashing is getting old. 
Calling entire generations of people names (naive, self-absorbed, slacker, passive, etc.) is beyond irritating.
Some of this generational stereotyping is well written but it's still just prejudice.
What can we do to get past prejudice? Would it not be more productive to just share experiences? We grew up at different times. We have a lot to learn from one another, if we are open to it.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

walking tourist said:


> What's with all of the stereotyping and negativity between generations on this website?
> For the most part, I'm fairly tolerant of nonsense but this is starting to get annoying.
> The baby boomer bashing is getting old.
> Calling entire generations of people names (naive, self-absorbed, slacker, passive, etc.) is beyond irritating.
> ...


I agree completely. I think age discrimination is the result of many things. For a lot of people, they are fed up with their parents (or their kids). A lot kids and teens feel like their parents don't understand them. As for parents, many don't seem to understand the changes that occur with the times (such as the economic depression that's going on right now). Many (though not all) baby boomers are fortunate enough to have stable jobs, and some of them call the younger generations "lazy" because they can't find work (or some other reason).

Anyway, that's one reason I think this type of ageism is still quite rampant. Family members (even decent ones) really know how to push one's buttons, I have found.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Parents who have stable jobs and who refuse to understand that their kids are having trouble getting employment apparently are not paying attention to the news. The fact that younger people can't find decent employment has been reported in the media for several months now. It is because of the economy, which supposedly is improving, although I don't really see that. 
Then there is the issue of jobs going begging because they require specialized skills that few people have. My nephew is an engineer who is working with a company that does something with inverters. He has had a tough time finding people who are qualified for the engineering positions and he has had to advertise overseas to fill those positions. It is too bad because these are good jobs. But in the United States, very little resources are put toward job retraining. The resources are going toward all of these pointless wars!
Yes, you're right about the family members. They are good at button pushing!!!




LittleB81 said:


> I agree completely. I think age discrimination is the result of many things. For a lot of people, they are fed up with their parents (or their kids). A lot kids and teens feel like their parents don't understand them. As for parents, many don't seem to understand the changes that occur with the times (such as the economic depression that's going on right now). Many (though not all) baby boomers are fortunate enough to have stable jobs, and some of them call the younger generations "lazy" because they can't find work (or some other reason).
> 
> Anyway, that's one reason I think this type of ageism is still quite rampant. Family members (even decent ones) really know how to push one's buttons, I have found.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

walking tourist said:


> Parents who have stable jobs and who refuse to understand that their kids are having trouble getting employment apparently are not paying attention to the news. The fact that younger people can't find decent employment has been reported in the media for several months now. It is because of the economy, which supposedly is improving, although I don't really see that.
> Then there is the issue of jobs going begging because they require specialized skills that few people have. My nephew is an engineer who is working with a company that does something with inverters. He has had a tough time finding people who are qualified for the engineering positions and he has had to advertise overseas to fill those positions. It is too bad because these are good jobs. But in the United States, very little resources are put toward job retraining. The resources are going toward all of these pointless wars!
> Yes, you're right about the family members. They are good at button pushing!!!


Canada is less economically depressed than the States, but even we have been impacted by the crappy economy. I really do believe I will be going back to school this year. I feel like it's my only chance to get a decent career. I have a university degree, but it's a very generalized one. I prefer community colleges, and my desired field actually requires a diploma, so I will likely be starting in a couple of months (unless I get one of the jobs I applied for recently). My job hunt gets disrupted a lot, because of my health issues. Heck, I'll take a decent part-time job if I can find one (I'm married, my husband has a stable job, and some PT jobs are actually quite good). My physician thinks I should consider that route after graduation, at least until my strength builds up. I'm not sure how doable that will be though.

This stuff really sucks.  No other way to put it.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> What's with all of the stereotyping and negativity between generations on this website?
> For the most part, I'm fairly tolerant of nonsense but this is starting to get annoying.
> The baby boomer bashing is getting old.
> Calling entire generations of people names (naive, self-absorbed, slacker, passive, etc.) is beyond irritating.
> ...


You're such a hippie. Typical Baby Boomer! :wink:

Edit: The wink is because I was kidding. I don't want to get banned for typism or anything. It was just a joke. LOVE ME!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

OK, Silly hippie (and an esfp, too, lol) says that she loves you.
hugs.




Bazinga187 said:


> You're such a hippie. Typical Baby Boomer! :wink:
> 
> Edit: The wink is because I was kidding. I don't want to get banned for typism or anything. It was just a joke. LOVE ME!


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

LittleB81 said:


> As for parents, many don't seem to understand the changes that occur with the times (such as the economic depression that's going on right now). Many (though not all) baby boomers are fortunate enough to have stable jobs, and some of them call the younger generations "lazy" because they can't find work (or some other reason).


 I find that my grandparents (who are parents of boomers) think this way at times, and also have different views on how employment works. Hiring methods have changed a lot since the early 1950's. He's also has the old image of women in the workplace; waitress or secretary. 

It's a gap in how things were in his time and how they are now. I get where he's coming from in his mindset, but it exasperates me. It's true; we did grow up in very different times. However, I also find a lot of what they have to say about their experiences growing up very interesting.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

your generation is better? No, generation z aliens pwns them all!


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Every generation thinks it's the best one. It's been that way since... well, I can't imagine a time when it WASN'T that way.

And for the record, Gen Y pwns you all. :wink:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am very old. So is my vocabulary.
What does "pwns" mean?:blushed:


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

rules, owns, wins, keeps, defeats.

Or- pwns, which originated from the word owns, which originated from the word own, which originated from the word cat.


----------

